# blood tests results????



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

we are going for our blood tests on tuesday at the lister for egg share,how long does it normaly take for results and to start tx?


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya i had my blood tests done yesterday it only took 10 Min's to get them done.. the nurse said to ring up in the middle of Jan to get the results and to find out the next step!! we are hoping to start TX in march as thats when I'll have to do the 2nd HIV test the time scale is normally 3 months after you have your 1st HIV test. hope this helps Allyson x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

so we could be sharing at the same time..... 
il be looking out for you


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

maybe ... but thats no fair as you can see a pic of me but i don't know what you look like


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hiya

I had my initial cons on 31st Aug at lister. I had all bloods done by gp mid july so i took all results with me. You have to have 2nd HIV done 12 wks after the 1st.
My whole tx inc.2ww was all over on 22nd Nov.

Hope this helps

Alexia x


----------

